# Premières impressions de l'iMac G5



## sleb (29 Mars 2005)

Salut

J'ai pu tester l'iMac G5 17 pouces 1,6/512/160 que mes parents ont reçu la semaine dernière (commandé sur le store)
au niveau de l'attente, le délai reste raisonnable, il a fallu dix jours mais le suivi en ligne sur le site de tnt reste à désirer, enfin bon rien de grave...

Apple ne déroge pas a la regle avec le nouvel iMac, en cinq minutes, le temps de le déballer, le brancher et remplir le formulaire d'inscription, il est opérationnel ! Il n'y a plus qu'à installer les appli dont on a besoin.

Un ptit bémol sur la version appleworks que je ne connaissais pas, il est vraiment léger et surtoutla page affichée en 100% est trop petite et en 200% c'est trop grand, du coup il faut a chaque fois le mettre en 150% pour afficher correctement une page texte, vous me direz c'est dérisoire mais c'est mal foutu... C'est clair que word est indispensable (ou eventuellement la suite iWorks mais je ne connais pas !)

Vraiment génial la suite iLife, les soft se lancent en un eclair par rapport a mon iBook mandarine, bon je sais on ne compare pas ces deux machines !

Photoshop CS tourne nickel, c'est cool ! Il est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment, les ventilos s'entendent un peu mais c'est pas super génant, en fait, le plus génant c'est la rotation qui varie. je sais que vous en avez parlé longuement avant, pour ma part, je trouve le bruit correct et pas vraiment anormal.

Le combo lecteur dvd graveur n'est pas un foudre de guerre mais il fonctionne bien et sans trop de bruit, l'écran est bien (d'autant plus que je ne déplore aucun pixel mort)

La où j'ai été bluffé, c'est par la bonne qualité du son, mais il est vrai que le meuble en bois dans lequel il est placé doit fait office de caisse de résonnance, en tout cas bravo pour ce point. 

Les connectiques sont pratiques et assez nombreuses si on a pas 450000 trucs à brancher, pour ma part, une imrimante, un scanner sont reliés et un appareil photo numerique que l'on peut brancher sur le clavier

En ce qui concerne la qualité d'assemblage, c'est vraiment une Merveille ! Le clavier à lui tout seul vaut le détour ! 

C'est vrai qu'il chauffe, du coup ca sent le neuf ! J'espère effectivement que la dalle ecran n'en souffre pas comme le faisait remarquer une personne du forum.

Voila, bref pour pour vous dire que je trouve que c'est une fois de plus une reussite pour Apple. Cette machine est superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

mouais ben pour moi c est un bid cette machine car elle est bien trop bruyante
essaye de la faire chaufer un peu le soir quand c est silencieux pour voir


----------



## sleb (30 Mars 2005)

Bah ! Faut relativiser les choses. Avant, mes parents avaient un iMac G3 (les premiers avec un ventilo) et rien que le disque dur faisait plus de bruit que l'actuel iMac G5. Ceux qui ralent sur le bruit sont un peu trop perfectioniste a mon gout. D'ailleur, c'est pas pour enfoncer le clou mais a mon avis, le futur powerbook G5 risque lui aussi de faire un drole de bruit, a moins qu'une version light du G5 sorte comme intel le fait avec ses pentium. Ya pa, un processeur faut le refroidir, vous me faite marrer !


----------



## marillion (30 Mars 2005)

D'accord avec Sleb, fo le pousser le imac pour qu'il souffle réellement fort. M'enfin on est loin du bruit d'une tour PC et je demande de big tâches au mac (sauf pour faire un DVD, là, c'est la tempête) Qui dit encombrement réduit dit besoin de rafraichissement plus élevé, ya pas de mystère


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

alors amen a apple qui nous vend des ordi a 1500 euro
et qui font un bruit de mobylette 
( mon imac fais plus de bruit que mon pc)


----------



## marillion (30 Mars 2005)

Cela doit dépendre des modèles car je n'ai vraiment pas un bruit de "mobylette" juste de soufflerie quand je grave un DVD avec iDVD. Sinon calme plat.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2005)

deux remarques:brancher l'APN sur le clavier ,c'est pas le top,parce que USB1 ...
c'est vrai que si tu as une imprimante et un scanner et que ton clavier est filaire,tu bouffes les trois ports usb 2...
pour la RAM ,512 c'est insuffisant,tu n'exploite pas toute la puissance du G5 ,ta machine est bridée surtout pour les photos...
le Giga s'impose...
pour le bruit ,je ne connais pas ,mais je me suis un peu méfié de cette superbe machine ,qui m'a fait révé depuis sa sortie...
du coup ,j'ai pris un power mac G5  ,et je ne regrette pas :  pour la ventilation ,c'est vraiment le top ,cette machine...
comme quoi le design c'est  parfois au détriment d'autres choses...
cela dit ,c'est vrai ,les gens exagerent bc et sont trop exigeant...un ventilo ca s'entend tjrs...


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> alors amen a apple qui nous vend des ordi a 1500 euro
> et qui font un bruit de mobylette
> ( mon imac fais plus de bruit que mon pc)



Ton imac est défectueux, tous ne sont pas comme ça, heureusement d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

alors c est vrai que tous apparemment ne sont pas touché mais dans mon cas un changement et une midplane meme resultat alors..... ca fait du euuuh attend deux sur trois ou sur quatre c est relou non? sans compter les autre en tout j ai pe etre assisté a 10 changement de midplane et aucun na resolu le probleme ca fais une sacré moyenne de machine defectueuse qui sort des usine la 

j en ai mare je vais me payer un pb des que je peux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> deux remarques:brancher l'APN sur le clavier ,c'est pas le top,parce que USB1 ...
> c'est vrai que si tu as une imprimante et un scanner et que ton clavier est filaire,tu bouffes les trois ports usb 2...
> pour la RAM ,512 c'est insuffisant,tu n'exploite pas toute la puissance du G5 ,ta machine est bridée surtout pour les photos...
> le Giga s'impose...
> ...




qu on entende le ventilo souflé oui j aimerais entendre le mien mais non c est un autre bruit de motorisation du ventilo cpu qui couvre meme la souflerie


----------



## mickeyclub (30 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> qu on entende le ventilo souflé oui j aimerais entendre le mien mais non c est un autre bruit de motorisation du ventilo cpu qui couvre meme la souflerie



Après tous mes déboires ibook et imac racontés dans d'autres posts, j'ai fini par recevoir un nouvel imac G5 de remplacement. Résultat, il fait trois fois plus de bruit que l'ancien. En plus du son aigu de la ventil du cpu, il y un grondement sourd, une vibration permanente et crescendo.
Je sais même plus quoi faire, demander  à Apple je sais pas quoi, un ordi qui marche par exemple (le réseau Airport doit être cherché trois fois de suite avant de fonctionner aussi...)... ou vendre l'imac et l'ibook tous les deux neufs pour acheter un PB. Ca finit par me saouler ces histoires d'ordis...


----------



## mickeyclub (30 Mars 2005)

C'est cool pour le tien s'il te satisfait au fait !  ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

bon j arrete de vous polluer le post car de toute facon j ai swither d un pc donc mis a part ca l imac est une cool machine seulement quand on debourse tant d argent c est cool d avoir au moins ce que dit la pub c est a dire " pas plus bruyant qu un murmure humain a un metre" ou un truc dans le genre


a plus


----------



## HoNNiX (30 Mars 2005)

moi je suis content de mon imac 20", je ne l'entend que le soir quand tout est calme.


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Mars 2005)

Pfff franchement moi je vie surtout la nuit et j'ai mis ma configuration au maximum du coté économie d'energie et le bruit ne me dérange pas !

C'est moi qui ais parlé de la chaleur qui pourrait peut-être avoir des conséquences sur l'écran, j'espère toujours pas car il chauffe dur...

Mais franchement je suis hyper content de ce G5, même si certaines "routines" de base de OS X rament encore mais là c'est le système qu'il faut revoir je pense.

Coté son certains diront que c'est a chier, moi qui suis musicien je trouve qu'en standard les enceintes sont très bonnes, mais bon j'ai un ampli "danone" et des colonnes a coté donc de ce coté les enceintes ne me dérange pas en standard, franchement elles sont bien et honnètes.

Une magnifique machine ! Puissante, compacte, fiable et qui reste quand meme silencieuse a coté de mon ancien quicksilver !


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> alors amen a apple qui nous vend des ordi a 1500 euro
> et qui font un bruit de mobylette
> ( mon imac fais plus de bruit que mon pc)



Pff si tu achetes une machine pour le prix qu'elle fait, franchement je me demande ce que tu en fais... Restes sur ton PC silencieux si tu trouves que le prix d'Apple est surtout relatif au bruit et non a l'utilité et la puissance de la machine.

Franchement, si tu crois que l'on dépense 1500 euros (2100 pour moi !) pour le silence c'est que vraiment on aurait rien d'autre a faire avec la machine.


----------



## sleb (31 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> deux remarques:brancher l'APN sur le clavier ,c'est pas le top,parce que USB1 ...
> c'est vrai que si tu as une imprimante et un scanner et que ton clavier est filaire,tu bouffes les trois ports usb 2...
> pour la RAM ,512 c'est insuffisant,tu n'exploite pas toute la puissance du G5 ,ta machine est bridée surtout pour les photos...
> le Giga s'impose...
> ...



mouais, tu sais, je suis pas sur que la carte memoire de l'APN fonctionne en USB 2 car il n'est pas super récent et puis c'est quand meme plus pratique de le brancher sur le port du clavier que derriere la machine. Du reste, mes parents ne possedent pas de peripheriques en USB 2 ! Pour ce qui est de la memoire, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais dans ce cas, on pourrait toujours pousser plus loin en mettant carrement deux giga ! Personnellemnt, je trouve que 512 sont suffisants pour l'utilisation que mes parents en font. 
Tu as fait le choix de prendre un powermac G5, qui est bien sur une machine plus performante que son petit frere l'iMac, coté design, c'est aussi une belle bete mais bon ca revient plus cher et puis c'est surtout l'encombremment. Cela dit, je trouve le power G5 impressionnant. Quand on se dit le boulot qu'il a fallu pour etudier l'architecture interieure, en terme de design industriel, Apple ont un sacré savoir faire !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Pff si tu achetes une machine pour le prix qu'elle fait, franchement je me demande ce que tu en fais... Restes sur ton PC silencieux si tu trouves que le prix d'Apple est surtout relatif au bruit et non a l'utilité et la puissance de la machine.
> 
> Franchement, si tu crois que l'on dépense 1500 euros (2100 pour moi !) pour le silence c'est que vraiment on aurait rien d'autre a faire avec la machine.






qu est ce que j en fait        m.a.o. 

t as compris maintenant pfffffffff

et le silence d une machine c est un critere de choix 

surtout que meme quand je compose au casque je l entend et quand j enregistre je l entend 

alors s il te plait arrete un peu

ps mon pc n etait pas silencieux


----------



## Tox (31 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> et le silence d une machine c est un critere de choix



Depuis que j'ai mon iBook, je crois même que c'est le premier critère pour moi !!!
C'est incroyable comme on s'habitue au silence.
Et depuis le temps que je monte des configs PC, je ne croyais même pas que c'était encore possible.


----------



## babos (31 Mars 2005)

moi je croyais que mon Imac etait bruyant mais en fait:

le bruit venait du transfo de la lampe halogene à coté couplé au ronronnement du frigo dans la cuisine.

Le bruit de la playstation 2 et le magnetoscope m'enervent aussi

Resultat, le bruit de l'imac G5, c un mythe


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> Resultat, le bruit de l'imac G5, c un mythe


J'ai un doute... C'est une blague ? :mouais:


----------



## babos (31 Mars 2005)

non, juste de la derision (!)

c'etait juste pour dire que le bruit de l'imac G5, peut être mal perçu:

du fait de sa nature (bbzzzzzzzzzz rrrzzzzzzzzzzzzz bbbzzzzzzzzzeuuu )

de sa resonnance avec d'autres appareil ( frigo, magneto, chaudiere...etc...)

ou certains mac user cherchent une excuse pour leurs acouphenes


----------



## Jazfonk (31 Mars 2005)

Salut,
C' est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas enregistrer ces fameux bruits (un petit fichier type mp3) pour le mettre sur le forum afin de pouvoir avoir un avis réel. Car pour moi c' est un peu subjectif tout ça. Finalement, personne ne sait de quel bruit il s'agit exactement. Donc c' est un peu con de se prendre la tête!!!


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, personne ne sait de quel bruit il s'agit exactement. Donc c' est un peu con de se prendre la tête!!!


De rasoir, qu'ils disaient !


----------



## Jazfonk (31 Mars 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> De rasoir, qu'ils disaient !


Ca dépend de la marque du rasoir. Tu sais, c'est un comme les ordi !!!


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, personne ne sait de quel bruit il s'agit exactement. Donc c' est un peu con de se prendre la tête!!!


 

Si si il fait un bruit ... d'iMac G5


----------



## Jazfonk (31 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Si si il fait un bruit ... d'iMac G5


Excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> qu est ce que j en fait        m.a.o.
> 
> t as compris maintenant pfffffffff
> 
> ...



Moi aussi je fais de la M.A.O, et cela ne me dérange pas.


----------



## babos (31 Mars 2005)

en tout cad, je viens de passer à 512 de RAM (barette no name à 25¤) et le silence est encore plus... silencieux (!)


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2005)

Vous pourriez pas arreter avec vos histoires de bruits ??? Y'a deja suffisement de topic/sondage dedie a ca pour pas venir nous ****** les ******** avec ca a chaque topic sur l'iMac G5 ???

Ouvrez un topic pleureuses si ca vous amuse mais bon, ca saoule...


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

Merci pour cet accès de bonne humeur. Ça remonte le moral.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

N'empêche que je pourrais bien craquer pour la prochaine mise à jour à 2 GHz.


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2005)

Ben vi plutot que de parler de la machine, on parle d'un bruit que certaines personnes entendraient beaucoup, d'autres moins et enfin certains pas du tout. Voila maintenant on peut passer a autre chose ??


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

Mais je n'ai pas dit que tu avais tort.


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2005)

C'etait pour enfoncer le clou


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi plutot que de parler de la machine, on parle d'un bruit que certaines personnes entendraient beaucoup, d'autres moins et enfin certains pas du tout. Voila maintenant on peut passer a autre chose ??



Nan mais n'importe quoi... il y a des imac bruyants et défectueux, on va pas demander aux utilisateurs de faire comme si de rien n'était, que ce soit saoulant peu importe, ça l'est certainement plus pour eux que pour nous !   

J'ai eu l'occaz d'essayer un imac bruyant, bien plus désagréable qu'une emac énervé et si j'étais à la place d'un possesseur d'imac défectueux, je l'aurais aussi très mauvaise, alors arrêtez de considérer que les plaintifs le sont seulement pour leur bon plaisir et soyez un peu plus compatissant merci, si c'était vous, vous aimeriez bien qu'on prenne votre problème en considération, alors faites de même  :mouais:


----------



## Kr!st0f (1 Avril 2005)

Complètement d'accord, mais c'est pas la peine de transformer tous les posts qui parlent de l'iMac G5 en sujet sur son bruit qui, plus est, n'est pas le même pour tous les utilisateurs.
On commence à le savoir que certains ont des soucis de bruit, ce n'est pas ici que ce problème se réglera.


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Avril 2005)

Ouais ben moi je suis partant pour le dire de temps en temps :

OUI l'imac g5 est bruyant, certaines machines sont même très bruyante (et sans rentrer dans les détails) et qu'il n'y a pas de solutions dans l'immédiat proposées pa apple si vous avez la malchance d'en posséder un !

Voilà, c'est tout ! C'est juste pour dire qu'on existe encore même si on essaye de nous faire taire......

Bon, je me tais !


----------



## geoffrey (1 Avril 2005)

J'ai pas dit qu'il fallait pas le dire mais faire tourner tous les topic sur l'iMac G5 a "mon imac fait du bruit, c'est degueulasse" "tiens le mien non" "le mien c'est un rasoir" "etc..." ca devient barbant et nul, et ca reglera rien du tout. Les iMac "bruyants" le resteront...


----------



## Mulder (1 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Les iMac "bruyants" le resteront...


Tu es d'un pessimisme !


----------



## geoffrey (1 Avril 2005)

D'habitude suis plutot optimiste, mais la


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Avril 2005)

Oui exactement les iMac rasoires sont quand même bien utiles le matin quand on a plus de bic sous la main ^^

Moi ça va, et sinon pour en revenir au sujet, je trouve que c'est la meilleur machine que j'ai eut avec mon quicksilver....


----------



## kikimac (2 Avril 2005)

Moi il me passe un message !! J'ai la barbe et il dit :"va te raser feignasse"...

Non sans rire j'ai eu un technicien n2 hier au telephone pour mon problème de bruit ! Je lui ai foutu le combiné sous l'ordi !

Je lui demande :"vous avez entendu"
lui :"Euh oui j'ai bien entendu là"
Moi :"C'est pas normal !"
Lui : " non c'est pas normal"

Bon ben voila... je tenais à vous faire partager ce petit moment à 0,34 (?) centime la minute ! 

PS : envoi de mid-plane en cours !


----------



## puffade (2 Avril 2005)

Il est vrai que toutes ces histoires de bruit sont plutôt désagréables pour les concernés mais pour les autres, l'imac G5, c'est que du bonheur alors plarlons aussi des choses positives.


----------



## vampire1976 (3 Avril 2005)

exactement ^^


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que toutes ces histoires de bruit sont plutôt désagréables pour les concernés mais pour les autres, l'imac G5, c'est que du bonheur alors plarlons aussi des choses positives.



Il est vrai que c'est très difficile d'avoir un avis objectif quant à ces iMac, dès qu'on franchit les portes des forums.

J'espère toutefois que le nombre de messages concernant des problèmes est en rapport avec le nombre de machines vendues. C'est malheureusement ce qu'on ne peut mesurer. Seuls les revendeurs et Apple doivent savoir si l'iMac est une machine fiable ou non. Dommage qu'ils ne communiquent pas de manière officielle, cela joue en défaveur de cette machine séduisante.


----------

